# Steak tips?



## smilingdonkey (Aug 7, 2004)

Hello, I'm hoping to make steak sandwiches for dinner tonight using top sirloin steak, but I'm unsure of the best way to cook it so that it is at its most tender ... I know that my pan-frying attempts yield a bit of a tough steak.  Any hot tips?  Thanks!


----------



## crispycritter (Aug 7, 2004)

use a good pan.  cook it at a really high temp and cook it fast.  seals in all the juices.  get it off the fire about 15 seconds before you think it's done and ta da.

Well...that's how I do it anyway....


----------



## smilingdonkey (Aug 7, 2004)

Thanks mucho!  We just seared it by broiling on low on a cooling rack over a cookie sheet ~ 5 minutes each side ~ and it was delicious.  Sandwiched it in between mayo and grated cheese on a hoagie ... Yum.  I like your tip on removing it from the heat before it's done as I assume it continues cooking off heat?


----------

